

Bvckup2 by the original hamachi author - ecaradec
http://www.reddit.com/comments/iarao/minimalistic_realtime_backup_for_windows_about_to/

======
pasbesoin
Reading the comments, this actually looks rather interesting. For example:

[http://www.reddit.com/comments/iarao/minimalistic_realtime_b...](http://www.reddit.com/comments/iarao/minimalistic_realtime_backup_for_windows_about_to/c22oypk)

